# campeonato de primavera 09 Chile



## mati rubik (Sep 6, 2009)

New NRs and SARs 

3x3: Francisco Javier Lemes Sáez 15,31 (15,11 15,25 17,19 13,93 15,58) NR avg
2x2: Enric Grau 4,18 SAR single
3x3 OH: Matias Macaya 29,44 (30,63 44,59 22,81 33,75 23,93) NR single and avg
rubik's magic: Matias Macaya 1.08 SAR single
Rubik's clock: Sebastián Pino Castillo 18,08 (13,68 12,25 25,63 DNF 14,94) SAR single and avg

videos coming soon


----------

